# captcha problem



## ativight (Aug 15, 2019)

i have the same proble to pc can someone help me with that?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I have split your post off to a thread of your own as it's too difficult to help two people at the same time.

So you are saying you also have a problem with the captcha on a website? If so, please provide a link to the site.


----------

